# Laureal Maltese



## halliegelb (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone have bought a puppy or know anything about Laureal Maltese, from Bridgeport, MI. I have been in contact with Laureal Maltese about buying a female puppy from her. She seems very sweet & the puppy is goregous, however I wanted to see if anyone had any references or knows anything about her. Thanks~!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Although I have not bought from Beth, I have dealt with Beth and think the world of her. She breeds some gorgeous pups. I think there are a couple here on SM. Beth is a super sweet person, and is very responsive with pictures. She also comes across as a really honest person. I personally wouldn't hesitate to buy from her.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a malt from Beth. I love my Abby, she is on the small side but a wonderful companion. She has been with me 3 years, I got her when she was 12 weeks old. Beth is a wonderful person and answer any questions you have. I still talk to her occasionally and send pictures of Abby. If you PM me an email I will send pictures of Abby. I don't know how to do it on SM.


----------



## halliegelb (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you both for you response. I have talked to Beth multiple times through phone and e-mail and she does seem very nice and someone who I would like to buy a puppy from; I just wanted to have some references from people on SM because I have never heard of her and do not know anyone who has bought a puppy from her. Anymore information you have about Beth or Laureal maltese would be very helpful & much appreciated.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't have a fluff from Beth, but have looked at several from her. Timing was never right. I do, however, believe that she is a very reputable breeder.


----------

